# Sot milk curdling in coffee.



## Big G (Dec 9, 2007)

Tried removing dairy from my diet. Figured I'd use Soy Milk in my coffee, but it curdles/separates. It's nasty looking and I won't drink it.

I swear I remember having soy milk in hot tea back in England and it didn't used to separate like that. 

I even tried warming the milk up to see if that'd help. It didn't.

I don't really want to have to start using non-dairy-creamers made of corn-syrup-solids and other processed BS.

What's can I do?


----------



## DontStop (Dec 10, 2007)

Stop drinking coffee and just have tea. I used to ALWAYS drink coffee. Now I just refuse. I'll only drink tea.


----------



## Big G (Dec 10, 2007)

I was hoping to find a way to drink a good, creamy coffee without cow's milk. 

Why would Soy Milk separate in coffee, but not in tea?

Also, since I don't intend to stop drinking coffee, are there some brands of Soy Milk that will work in coffee? Or, is there another non-dairy alternative (excl. powders)?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you lactose intolerant.

What is wrong with Cow's milk?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2007)

just stop buying shit coffee, and drink it black


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 10, 2007)

who puts milk in their coffee?  Shit that would be like putting milk in your wine,  or micro brew.


----------



## Big G (Dec 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Are you lactose intolerant. What is wrong with Cow's milk?



Just a little experiment, that's all. Wondered what difference, if any, I'd notice. I remember it working wonders for my sinus problems as a kid.  I wondered if it would make any difference visually. I hear many people are at least a little allergic to milk.



PreMier said:


> just stop buying shit coffee, and drink it black



I don't buy shit coffee. Freshly roasted grounds. I prefer it white.



NordicNacho said:


> who puts milk in their coffee?  Shit that would be like putting milk in your wine,  or micro brew.



 Cultural difference. 

England/Ireland/Scotland & Wales all use milk in coffee. Other countries too, I'd imagine. I'm pretty sure the French do. Healthier that half'n'half and far less processed than corn-syrup-solids(based) creamers.


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 10, 2007)

I order up a 20oz coffee with soy instead of cream every morning on the way to work. It mixes fine. I just ask them to put in the soy first. The soy cools it down so it's faster to put down, by the time I get to work it's gone. I think the brand they use is "Silk."


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 10, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> who puts milk in their coffee?  Shit that would be like putting milk in your wine,  or micro brew.



milk mixed with coffee its quite good.....give it a try.


----------



## Big G (Dec 11, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> I order up a 20oz coffee with soy instead of cream every morning on the way to work. It mixes fine. I just ask them to put in the soy first. The soy cools it down so it's faster to put down, by the time I get to work it's gone. I think the brand they use is "Silk."



Hmm.... I think I have Silk too (sugarfree kind). I didn't try putting it in first, but I did try warming it up, then adding it. I figure it's got to be possible to add it without it curdling. I remember having Soy milk in my tea in England quite often and it never curdled then. I'd be surprised if it's only coffee it can;t be added to.

Thanks for the idea. I'll experiment again this evening and let you know.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2007)

i use almond milk on my cereal.  don't know what it will do in coffee because i don't drink coffee.  it tastes good though.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

I just got used to drinking it black. I never put milk in it anymore. I can't stand milk in it now.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Dec 11, 2007)

Big G!  Use Silk in your PWO shakes...I don't know if it's nutritionally ideal for PWO, but it's SO BOMB!

10ish oz Silk (sugarfree, non-sweetened), 1 to 1 1/2 banana, and however much protein your looking for.  Toss in a few ice cubes and it's absolutely perfect.  Comes a lot a lot thicker and creamier tasting than using regular milk or almond/rice milk.  Tastes exactly like a chocolate ice cream shake.


----------



## Big G (Dec 11, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> Big G!  Use Silk in your PWO shakes...I don't know if it's nutritionally ideal for PWO, but it's SO BOMB!
> 
> 10ish oz Silk (sugarfree, non-sweetened), 1 to 1 1/2 banana, and however much protein your looking for.  Toss in a few ice cubes and it's absolutely perfect.  Comes a lot a lot thicker and creamier tasting than using regular milk or almond/rice milk.  Tastes exactly like a chocolate ice cream shake.




 Kewl. Thanx! Will do. 

I figured out the ice-cube/make-it-thicker thing just this evening, interestingly enough. I bought a mega load of fresh strawberries a while ago, trimmed the stalks, froze 'em on trays and I've been throwing a handful of them in my bedtime casein shake for ages now. It's always been thick an' good. I finally ate the last of my strawberries a few days ago and my bedtime shakes just aint been the same since. Even a half cup of frozen cranberries won't do it. In a last ditch effort I threw in a few icecubes, just to test it this evening and there it was... Old Faithful. Thick 'n' Yumptious. 

I've never heard of Almond Milk before. Must be an American thing maybe. I saw Rice Milk on the shelf with Soy while I was at the store. I figured it must be a new thng at the time, but that might be American too (althoug a lot of stuff has migrated over the pond in the past ten years I've been here). I'll try it though (Thx for tip PF - appreciated. I'll give it a try).

Anyway... Thanks again!


----------



## Big G (Dec 12, 2007)

Poured hot coffee on to soy milk this morning (instead of soy milk into hot coffee) and there was no curdling/separating. Wierd. I wonder why it does that.

Anyway.. Looks like I've got the solution.

Will try Almond milk soon too.

Thanks all!


----------



## SassyCassie (Dec 13, 2007)

Almond milk is actually thought to be European in origin and dates back to medieval times. 

As far as your coffee goes, Silk and many other brands also make soy creamers. I use it often in baking and in soups. Good stuff!


----------



## Big G (Dec 13, 2007)

Sassy,

Yeah, I saw a soy creamer at Trader Joes but it had all kinds of unnatural processed stuff in it. It didn't strike me as a particularly natural product so I steered clear. There are probably better ones around. Thanks for the tip. Thanks also for the info about Almond Milk's origins. Who knew!? 

I took bigsahm21's advice and added a cup of unsweetened silk to my casein shake this evening. It really was good. It tastes just like heavy cream had been added (which I've been doing recently - low carb, late night calories). With 6 ice cubes, a scoop of whey and ½cup cranberries liquified along with it, it came out so thick it was almost like a Wendy's frosty! Really very good.

Thanks bigsahm21


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 13, 2007)

"..... a 'balanced source of omega-3 and -6' -- essential fatty acids -- as well as 'naturally rich in essential nutrients' and quality protein...."


Hemp milk? It's healthy and legal as hemp cereal


----------

